# Headphone DAC for DTS:X Headphones and Ultra



## fusseli (Aug 28, 2022)

I have a Gigabyte Z490 Ultra mobo that has been decent. I used to run 7.1 surround sound to a receiver but now I have a fiancé to please who doesn’t like my gigantic audio equipment. So at any rate now I’m running 80 ohm Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro headphones. The Z490, despite supposedly having built in headphone amp enabled and turned up all the way barely gets loud cranked to 100% volume.

I don’t want to use a usb dac because I don’t think the license for DTS Ultra would work on a foreign audio card output. So apparently I can still enable DTS:X Headphone surround over spdif optical in stereo mode. I got a cheap FX Audio DAC X6 and so far it’s working great. Turns up much louder, still sounds clear, and drives better bass. It was cheap on Amazon and easy to return if needed.

What solutions is anyone else running or are there any suggestions?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 28, 2022)

I just have a headset which has DTS:X, a Logitech G533, many headsets have DTS:X.


----------



## fusseli (Aug 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I just have a headset which has DTS:X, a Logitech G533, many headsets have DTS:X.


That's awesome! I'm behind the times, didn't know these things existed. I'm an old school audiophile so I go for the conventional approach I guess. I wonder how DTS:X Headphone that I'm running now compares to a 7.1 headset.


----------



## erocker (Aug 28, 2022)

You'll need a surround reciever. That DAC will only output stereo.


----------



## fusseli (Aug 28, 2022)

erocker said:


> You'll need a surround reciever. That DAC will only output stereo.



It's working fine outputting stereo:


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Aug 29, 2022)

You don't need a (standalone) DAC (a lot of people seem to get these concepts messed up; you always have a DAC somewhere in your audio chain by definition though). If this DTS-X surround stuff somehow outputs analog stereo, you can simply run a cable from your 3.5 mm line out jack to the 3.5 mm input of a standalone headphone amplifier like I do. I would suggest a JDS Labs Atom amp (it measures well according to audiosciencereview and I trust them). I would stay away from Schiit at least as I have read bad things about their quality (lousy soldering) and customer support.


----------



## fusseli (Aug 29, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> You don't need a (standalone) DAC (a lot of people seem to get these concepts messed up; you always have a DAC somewhere in your audio chain by definition though). If this DTS-X surround stuff somehow outputs analog stereo, you can simply run a cable from your 3.5 mm line out jack to the 3.5 mm input of a standalone headphone amplifier like I do. I would suggest a JDS Labs Atom amp (it measures well according to audiosciencereview and I trust them). I would stay away from Schiit at least as I have read bad things about their quality (lousy soldering) and customer support.


Yes I know I was basically looking for an affordable headphone amp that would make use of my DTS x license on my mobo. My mobo cannot drive even 80 ohm headphones well, they are probably fine for 32 ohm and the like. From looking around at these “gaming headsets” I think they are just stereo usb dacs also with a DTS x license. So long story short I think I’m all set. Windows DTS audio enhancement I believe tells games to output full surround then encodes its DTS headphone x magic. So in my situation one is better off with high end headphones and an amp that can run them well. Seems like one could go cheap on a mobo and get a DTS x gaming headset and be well off, of the audiophiles can take this route and be well off.


----------



## MarsM4N (Aug 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I just have a headset which has DTS:X, a Logitech G533, many headsets have DTS:X.



There are actually two different versions of _"DTS Headphone: X"_. _"DTS Headphone: X 7.1"_ is hardware based & _"DTS Headphone: X 2.0"_ is software based:










						DTS Headphone: X – Is It Worth It? | Headphonesty
					

Here’s everything you need to know about DTS Headphone: X and more.




					www.headphonesty.com
				




*"DTS Headphone: X v2.0*_ is a spatial sound* software *that can work on any set of headphones. The v2.0 is the newer and more advanced version of DTS Headphone: X. It includes new features such as enhanced bass rendering and audio clarity. Plus, it improved proximity cues, and lossless Hi-Res audio support compared to the first version.

The* DTS Headphone: X 7.1*, on the other hand, refers to the *hardware* that transforms stereo sounds into immersive surround sound output. It’s a hardware processor, usually in the form of a USB dongle or transmitter._

*Works with any pair of headphones*
Another great thing about this software is that it works on all headphone models. This means that you won’t have to worry about having to buy another set of headphones to experience it.
According to DTS, this technology also includes a database of more than 500 custom-tuned headphone profiles. Thanks to this, the software can consider the headphones’ specific build to achieve an optimal listening experience."

_"DTS Headphone: X 2.0" _aka. *"DTS® Sound Unbound™"* can be bought in the Microsoft store for around 20 bucks (free trial).

P.S.: there are many more spatial surround softwares out there. Some are free & deliver better spatial surround audio for video games  : *Best 7.1 surround sound for every headphone with HeSuVi*



erocker said:


> You'll need a surround reciever. That DAC will only output stereo.



Incorrect.   A spacial surround software basically "creates" surround sound for stereo speakers (headphones). It works with all headphones & DAC/AMP's.

You do not need _"special"_ surround headphones or DAC/AMP's, surround headphones do not exist since they all have 2 speakers in them. However you do need a DAC/AMP if your onboard AMP can't drive your headphones. There is headphones that can reproduce surround better (bigger soundstage). See also: *Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide*. Also some spacial surround softwares have specially tuned profiles for some headphones, creating a way better final result.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 29, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> in the form of a USB dongle



My Logitech G533 has a USB dongle, yes.


----------



## MarsM4N (Aug 30, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> My Logitech G533 has a USB dongle, yes.
> 
> View attachment 259858



Yep, and it says *"DTS 7.1"*. So that's the hardware based version.


----------



## fusseli (Sep 1, 2022)

@MarsM4N thank you for explaining the differences!


----------

